# finally got my system put together!! project pics



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow that looks really nice! Thumbs up!


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks! I have never made one before... turned out really good


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was gonna ask is this your first attempt at fiberglass. Good on you for attempting a difficult task.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Nice box, shame to do all that work for those subs imo. But nice overall 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice work. How do those compare to actual sub boxes?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks cool


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Very cool. Looks like some 1960s sci-fi thing in your trunk. How does it sound?


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol yeah I guess they do look a little sci-fyish..... and actually they sound pretty good... it's an enclosed box so it actually sounds more true bass... I have it tuned pretty good though too


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Great work. It looks terrific. Just a couple of questions...
Was this an "established" design or something that you designed yourself? No porting?
What are the subs and power supply? Rest of your components?
Did you anchor the assembly to the trunk or is it just lying in place? Any vibration?
Where do you but your golf clubs?


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks... 
It's a enclosed box...I listen to all kinds of music and am enclosed box allows rock music to sound amazing too. I designed my box myself...(not staying this design isn't out there but I just thru it all together right down to the measurements)...
As for the components...I used:
PAC AA GM 44 ( for the no splice connection)
2 1200w 12" xplode subs
1200w xplode amp
4 gauge wiring kit
Factory head unit


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh and as for golf clubs...well I don't golf so no worries there but in the picture I actually pulled the system to back of the car...I have it sitting as far back as I can and I have about 17" in front of the system.. the amp is screwed to floor and the box fits snug in between the rear inner wheel wells. So the box is not bolted in or anything.


----------

